# Free TV system over the Internet and it works



## PETERFC

Hi All

There is a TV system that is only in the US an the moment It is called Hulu . It is due in the UK soon. There is a link to a site for information and i have posted the text from that site. What you need to do is Hide you IP address. This only works on Windooooz and Macs  but this may be of help to some of you.

Hulu is a joint venture of NBC Universal (General Electric), Fox Entertainment Group (News Corp) and ABC Inc. (The Walt Disney Company)[5], with funding by Providence Equity Partners, which made a US$100 million equity investment and received a 10% stake.[6]

Good luck and please let this post know how you get on. JUST CLICK ON GOOGLE TRANSLATE

Peterfc 666?



Watch Hulu videos outside the United States of America

If you are so addicted to TV series like I, surely have heard of Hulu. Hulu is a website with TV shows, movies and clips in high resolution. However, for our sorry, Hulu only allows viewing of videos to persons residing in the United States of America.

But like almost everything is possible, the IPB offers you a way to watch movies from Hulu in all countries. For this we use a application called Hotspot Shield .

Hotspot Shield allows you to surf the Internet anonymously, hiding your IP address while you are online.

For this Hotspot Shield creates a VPN between your computer and your Internet connection.

IUnfortunately Hotspot Shield does not work on Linux yet, but can be used in Windows XP, Vista, 2000, MacOSX 10.4 Tiger and 10.5 Leopard and still on your iPhone.

In just a few minutes to have access to thousands of hours of free videos and high quality.

I wish you all a few good hours of home cinema 


Google Translate


----------



## nelinha

Thanks for the info Peter, will try it ou. Nelinha. By the way how are your plans comiing on for Gois?


----------



## thepilotswife

I've watched tv using Hulu here in Japan! I'm glad to hear it will be available in PT once we get there.


----------



## vilamiramar

*sounds good*

it sounds good ..going to have a look at it but talking about free..or at least semi free try getting a dreambox hook it up and get sky + sky ireland sky italy plus meo zon canal digital digital+ sky germany all on your living room tv for around 10€ a month plus all the sport and movie channels ...anyway just an ideia ...


----------



## nelinha

Hi Vilamiramar, what is a dreambox? I'm still totally confused on what to choose, Meo, Zon, Optimus or sky. Where do I find this dreambox? Thanks for the info. Nelinha


----------



## vilamiramar

*dreambox*



nelinha said:


> Hi Vilamiramar, what is a dreambox? I'm still totally confused on what to choose, Meo, Zon, Optimus or sky. Where do I find this dreambox? Thanks for the info. Nelinha


A dreambox is a receiver that is connected to a satelite dish and to the internet and you can watch all this channels from basically all over as long as the dish is pointing to the satelite you desire if pointed to astra and hotbird basically you get all channels in spain france netherlands germany italy if pointed to hispasat you get all the channels meo and zon can offer you even movie channels and sports. if to sky+ you get the sky channels. then there is this receiver GRUNDIG GUFSAT01 SD costs around 90€ and you get this channels free
101 BBC 1
102 BBC 2
103 ITV1
104 Channel 4
106 BBC Three
107 BBC Four
108 BBC HD
113 ITV2
115 ITV3
116 ITV3+1
117 ITV4
120 S4C Digidol
122 E4 (presently encypted)
124 More4 (presently encrypted)
135 Zone Romantica
138 Zone Thriller
200 BBC News
201 BBC Parliament
202 S4C2
203 Al Jazeera Eng
204 Euronews
300 FilmFour
302 True Movies
303 True Movies 2
304 Movies4Men
306 Movies4Men2
402 Wedding TV
411 O’seasproperty
450 Men and Motors
500 Chart Show TV
501 The Vault
502 Scuzz
503 Bubble Hits
504 B4U Music
600 CBBC Channel
601 CBeebies
602 CITV
603 POP
604 POPGirl
605 Tiny POP
650 Teachers TV
700 BBC Radio 1
701 1Xtra BBC
702 BBC Radio 2
703 BBC Radio 3
704 BBC Radio 4 FM
705 BBC Redio 4 LW
706 BBC R 5 Live
707 BBCR5LiveSport
708 BBCR 6 Music
709 BBC 7
710 BBC Asian Net
711 BBC World Sv
712 BBC R Scotland
713 BBC RnGaidheal
714 BBC R Wales
715 BBC R Cymru
716 BBC R Ulster
718 BBC London94.9
800 QVC
801 price-drop tv
802 bid tv
803 Pitch TV
810 JML Lifestyle
951 BBC 1 Cl
954 BBC 1 East (W)
957 BBC 1 NI
960 BBC 1 Scotland
964 BBC 1 Wales
969 BBC 2 NI
970 BBC 2 Scotland
971 BBC 2 W
So basically is a matter of what you need or want 
by the way a dreambox costs around 120 € and then you would have to pay around 10€ a month to watch just about anything there is in europe
Hope i havent confused you much...
regards


----------



## Dennis

The dreambox sat reciever is a great bit of kit, although it can seem a bit techie for the unwary.
I have had a Dreambox 500s for several years on a motorised dish on my motorcaravan and as stated above.........if it`s up there you will get it!
BTW the "s" stands for satelite.....don`t get a box with the suffix "c" unless you are recieving your signal via cable. try this link....startseite | dream-multimedia-tv.de


----------



## nelinha

Hi Vilamiramar
Thanks for the info, all very confusing, I think I will let HD deal with this aspect of our lives. After all he's the one that wants all the sport channels + some pt chennels to try and learn the local lingo!!!!
Best regards,
Nelinha


----------



## nelinha

Hi Dennis, h
thanks for the info as well, how are you settling in, have you got to grips with all the bureaucracy? Are you enjoying all the heat? And how's Diezel getting on, found any Pt girl friends to bark at?
Nelinha


----------



## Dennis

nelinha said:


> Hi Dennis, h
> thanks for the info as well, how are you settling in, have you got to grips with all the bureaucracy? Are you enjoying all the heat? And how's Diezel getting on, found any Pt girl friends to bark at?
> Nelinha


Hi nelinha
Well it`s all been happening for us as we have bought a house in the hills above Penela CP and are due (once the builder has finished) to move in next week!
I have never signed so many bits of paper in one day as the day we got our fiscal numbers and opened a bank account it`s mind blowing.
It`s all water off a ducks back to Diezel and he just loves all the country walks he is having.
Oh!........just to confuse you even more, about the Dreambox sat receiver.........this is the one i have and intend to set up once all our stuff arrives from the UK on May 10th...................http://www.pajek.net/telstar/Navodila/Dreambox_500_For_Newbies_5.5.pdf


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi nelinha
> Well it`s all been happening for us as we have bought a house in the hills above Penela CP and are due (once the builder has finished) to move in next week!
> I have never signed so many bits of paper in one day as the day we got our fiscal numbers and opened a bank account it`s mind blowing.
> It`s all water off a ducks back to Diezel and he just loves all the country walks he is having.
> Oh!........just to confuse you even more, about the Dreambox sat receiver.........this is the one i have and intend to set up once all our stuff arrives from the UK on May 10th...................http://www.pajek.net/telstar/Navodila/Dreambox_500_For_Newbies_5.5.pdf


Hi Bob 

I was getting really interested when i read the bit about " You should be familiar with simple Windows commands and be willing to become comfortable with Windows. "

Well that rules me out I am windooooz and gates free. 

Never mind glad to see you are shortly moving in. I will not be to far behind all i need is a buyer for my house. That's another story.

For now all the very best of luck and we look forward to stories of how you are getting on in your new home. 

Peterfc 666?


----------

